# Am I Storing Enough Water For SHTF?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'll have enough water if things go really sideways but I wanted to get your opinions.

This is directly across from my house. One of the reasons I bought the house.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It looks like a facility for DU rod storage.

Is it potable or treatable?

I have a lake across from me fed by a good size river, always plenty of water has flowed in the last 47 years I have been here.

Are those oil containment booms floating there?

What are the huge fuel tanks for?

Fracking or mining going on around you???


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Answer....Nope.. What you can't carry...you don't own. So have means to make any water clean and safe for consumption...or you're just watching other peoples stuff until they take it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I use a Katadyn filter for backpacking. I've filled canteens from creeks and never got diablutus of the blowhole from it.








Old SF Guy said:


> Answer....Nope.. What you can't carry...you don't own. So have means to make any water clean and safe for consumption...or you're just watching other peoples stuff until they take it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Does that do virues?

I've used a MSR for many years, no beaver fever, but it won't do viruses. Have newer Sayer minis

I have a Sawyer now that does viruses, it's not much bigger. 

Concerning Sas, I'd want 50-gal drinkable, real handy. Maybe 200-gal more to flush the shitter (< will that get me banned again?). 

I'd not drink the cesspool next door unless distilled. 

I have a pure mountain spring to work with, I've drank that, unfiltered no cases of runs. Two spring fed brooks but I'd treat those.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> It looks like a facility for DU rod storage.
> 
> Is it potable or treatable?
> 
> ...


It is potable. I own part of that water already with the water shares I own. That water right there comes from the Santa Ana river.

Not oil containment booms. They are little black plastic balls that are supposed to help the water from evaporating in the heat. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shade_balls

Think the fuel tanks are either propane or possibly water as there is a rock quarry located on the same lot of land.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> It is potable. I own part of that water already with the water shares I own. That water right there comes from the Santa Ana river.
> 
> Not oil containment booms. They are little black plastic balls that are supposed to help the water from evaporating in the heat. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shade_balls
> 
> Think the fuel tanks are either propane or possibly water as there is a rock quarry located on the same lot of land.


Lots of water but nothing I'd drink.

I'd maybe get a rain water collection system, have to treat that, bird doo and such..... Could get a 280-gal tote, fill that with munipal water put some bleach in. Same tote or more for rain water.

I collect rain water for garden, we are in a drought, another thing to consider. Springs/brooks nearby here, but would be transport or a VERY long hose (I should get that hose).

On thinking, 600' of hose for clean free drinkable water is a bargin. Spring is ~ that far and ~150' upslope


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> It is potable. I own part of that water already with the water shares I own. That water right there comes from the Santa Ana river.
> 
> Not oil containment booms. They are little black plastic balls that are supposed to help the water from evaporating in the heat. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shade_balls
> 
> Think the fuel tanks are either propane or possibly water as there is a rock quarry located on the same lot of land.


I am familiar with the balls, they do work, not enough definition or resolution in the photo to see them.

Most likely propane for running the drill compressors, for blasting, of gensets for running diamond saws, whatever method used.

I just can't get use to the open land, everywhere here is forest of oak maple and pine trees, 75-100 feet tall.

I can dig a shallow well here six feet down with three feet of water in it, the water table is that high.

Bring in a backhoe and dig a 12 foot hole line with 4 diameter concrete pipe section, some trap rock, and you have a year round well.

Eight feet deep most of the time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's not so much having the water, it's a means of filtering it, purifying it, and protecting it. Water will quickly become contaminated and or scarce once the shit starts flying. If you can see the water, so can others.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good location. Just have some purification means and jerry cans available.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Another thought many preppers ignore.

You on municipal sewer? Thinks about no water and pooping/showering ( < is pooping O.K. PC? I wanted to say $#!t......).


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Another thought many preppers ignore.
> 
> You on municipal sewer? Thinks about no water and pooping/showering ( < is pooping O.K. PC? I wanted to say $#!t......).


Nope. Septic system.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

